# Why are there two different rating numbers? I have a theory ...



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a question about the two rating numbers I see on different apps. It's a bit of a quandary, can anyone maybe explain to me what they represent? Let me explain ...

The first rating is pretty clear and understandable because it comes from the Rider (client) App. It's our rating as a Driver. So when I look at my clients app on their phone it's (my) a 5* rating. I just saw this as of last night! I tend to keep a check on it every so often from my cool and easy going clients. 

Now here is the quandary ... On my Drivers App on the bottom right it has a 4.96 * Rating.
How can they be different unless there is a different meaning for the Drivers App! My theory is that the one on the drivers app is the acceptance rating of calls taken. I have never declined a call except I cancelled one and the client cancelled the other because I couldn't get on the base without the proper permits. All others I have accepted. Am I wrong about what this rating on the driver app represents? anyone know for sure what it represents?

Thanks in advance for your responses!
-DJ


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

The rating in the rider app is rounded to the tens place.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh Ok MP, Thanks!

However, I have another question then ... Why does it round for the Rider App but on our Driver App it does NOT round (it's acutal) for the rider rating on the info screen? So the only rounding Uber does is just on the rider app?

Thanks, I just want to be clear on this!


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

It's not "actual;" it's rounded to the hundreds. Don't know why there's a difference. A month or so ago, the driver's app was showing the rating to lots of decimal places.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Nope


----------

